# Nevada Desert



## Shrike (Mar 25, 2015)

I was in Vegas this past weekend for the beginning of March Madness. Sunday morning I decided to take a break from basketball, head outside, and get out of town. Good decision! 

The views weren't too bad 




































Desert Globemallow, Sphaeralcea ambigua






Banana Yucca, Yucca baccata






Desert Indian Paintbrush, Castilleja angustifolia






Can anybody tell me what this is? The stuff was everywhere.






I think this is Lobe Leaved Groundsel, Packera multilobata.

I'm not 100% on some of these cactus IDs so please chime in if I'm wrong.





Beavertail Cactus, Opuntia basilaris






Hedgehog Cactus, Echinocereus engelmannii






Cottontop Cactus, Echinocactus polycephalus






Beehive Cactus, Escobaria vivipara






A well protected cactus wren nest.






There's no perspective here but this centipede was big (bigger than I'm used to anyway).






Red Spotted Toad, Anaxyrus punctatus












Gopher Snake, Pituophis catenifer

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## oldmanofthesea (Mar 25, 2015)

Great photos. Any idea what kind of tortoises reside there? Thanx for the post. ron


----------



## Shrike (Mar 25, 2015)

oldmanofthesea said:


> Great photos. Any idea what kind of tortoises reside there? Thanx for the post. ron


Thanks!

That would be the desert tortoise, Gopherus agassizii

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Desert scorps (May 10, 2015)

Shrike said:


> I was in Vegas this past weekend for the beginning of March Madness. Sunday morning I decided to take a break from basketball, head outside, and get out of town. Good decision!
> 
> The views weren't too bad
> 
> ...


 Nice pics! I went to southern utah and caught a 5 inch centipede that is identical to that one. It is a scolopendra polymorpha or tiger centipede, they range in various colors and some get up to 7 inches.

Reactions: Like 2


----------

